# Borne d'Accès AirPort Express avec AirTunes et Ipod



## copin2moi (29 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour
on m'a offert la Borne d'Accès AirPort Express en me disant qu'elle permet d'écouter de la musique sur des enceintes depuis mon Ipod grâce à une connexion wifi. Bon, jusque là çà m'intéresse. Mais comment dois je procéder. Je suis à jour de toutes les versions Itunes et mon Ipod est un 2G également à jour.   
Mon objectif étant de pouvoir mettre de la musique dans une pièce où sont mes enceintes tout en gardant mon ipod dans une pièce à côté. 
Merci de vos bons conseils


----------



## copin2moi (30 Novembre 2010)

Eh bien déjà plus de 40 personnes qui ont lu ce sujet mais pas de début de solution!!!! Ben voilà qui m'étonne. Allez je suis sûr que l'un de vous va me régler çà.


----------



## Laurent Fignon (30 Novembre 2010)

De quel iPod parlez-vous ?

iPod touch ?
iPod Classic ?
iPod nano ?
iPod shuffle ?

Les seuls iPod capablent de streamer de la musique sur une borne Wi-Fi doivent être compatible réseau Wi-Fi. Il ne reste que l'iPod touch. Pour que celà soit possible, il faut qu'il soit compatible iOS 4.2.1 et son OS mis à jour dans cette version...

Vous avez maintenant toutes les données pour savoir si votre iPod peut, ou ne peut pas stremer de la musique sur une borne AirPort Express !



Laurent F


----------



## copin2moi (2 Décembre 2010)

Désolé Laurent pour le temps de réponse,
Effectivement il s'agit d'un Ipod Touch avec les mises à jour actualisées et compatible. Bref je branche la borne sur secteur, les haut-parleurs sur la borne via le jack mais ensuite je cale. Donc si vous pouvez m'aider merci d'avance.

Max


----------



## Laurent Fignon (4 Décembre 2010)

1- On part du principe que l'iPod est en iOS 4.2.1 (vérifiez bien car s'il n'accepte pas cette mise à jour, vous ne pourrez jamais streamer vers une borne AirPort Express...

2- Pour que l'iPod puisse streamer de la musique vers la borne AirPort Express, encore faut-il que cette dernière sache ce que vous attendez d'elle :
-> Qu'elle rejoigne une réseau Wi-Fi existant comme simple diffuseur de musique ?
-> Qu'elle rejoigne une réseau Wi-Fi existant comme diffuseur de musique et qu'elle étende ce dernier ?
-> Qu'elle crée un réseau Wi-Fi nouveau ?

Ce n'est qu'après avoir configuré votre borne AirPort Express à l'aide de du logiciel Apple "AiPort", puis connecté votre iPod Touch au même réseau Wi-Fi que cette borne AiPort que le stream sera possible...



Laurent F


----------

